# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم infinity Chinese Miracle  Chinese Miracle-2 (Release) MTK/MediaTek v1.09

## mohamed73

*Chinese Miracle-2 (Release) MTK/MediaTek v1.09 released  MediaTek SP Platform: SCAT-Standard reading for MT6571, 6572, 6582, 6583, 6592 and more* 
New feature supported: Read Factory Firmware (Scatter - format)
 ADB Debug Enable IS NOT required
 Root IS NOT required !
 Supported phones (CPU): 
 MT6571 eMMC
 MT6572 eMMC 
 MT6582 eMMC
 MT6583 eMMC
 MT6589 eMMC
 MT6592 eMMC
 MT83xx eMMC (Tablet)
 Supported Android Versions: All (up to latest 4.4.x) 
 Support Different Chinese brands
 Support ORIGINAL: Alcatel, HTC, ZTE, Huawei  
Other: 
 Privacy Lock reset improved (eMMC)
 Format FS procedure improved
 Compile Info extraction improved 
 FlashID database updated 
 NAND support improved   
Official download link is الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    *Infinity-Box 10 (ten) years (2005 - 2015) non-stop regular updates and support, as nobody else*: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *New features, Unlock Codes (Huawei, Motorola, Samsung etc.), iPhone Unlock, Software Activations* released for *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* 
- *World biggest flash files database for several thousands brands/models*
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

